# First time cheese with pics



## bluebombersfan (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a smoker that I bought a few years ago that is supposed to be used on the side burner of your bbq.  It never did work very well so I decided to try it out today to cold smoke with my a maze n smoker.  It worked great!!!  Here are a few pictures!!








Some medium Chedar, Mozzarella and Jalapeno for my first try







An old unit I thought I would try and give it a try with the amazen smoker and it worked pretty good!! 







The temp stayed below 90 with just one row of the a maze n smoker lit. 







Top rack complete!







Second rack complete.  I smoked them for three hours, not sure if that will be too long for my first attempt at cheese.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Three hours is fine.  I often smoke my cheeses 4 hours.  The key now is patience  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  You need to seal those blocks up and let them age in the fridge for a minimum of 2 weeks (the waiting is the hardest part, but your patience will be rewarded!).

Nice job!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jun 12, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> Three hours is fine.  I often smoke my cheeses 4 hours.  The key now is patience
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the waiting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 12, 2011)

I like less smoke on my cheese, so I smoke for 2 hours with Apple.

I forgot about some smoked sharp cheddar in the fridge, and we ate it this weekend.  2 months sleeping is even better than 2 weeks!

Looks Awesome!!!

ENJOY!

Todd


----------



## meateater (Jun 12, 2011)

You'll be hooked and glad you live where it's cold. I have to plan mine in the cold months for the rest of the year.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2011)

Cheese looks great! Nice color!


----------



## curmudgeon77 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice looking cheese! I'm not too big on smoked cheese but Gerry loves it and I've tried a couple of home made cold smoking contraptions with little luck. Shipping cost of the Amaz-n-smoker has been the deterrent but, I guess I'm gonna hafta bite the bullet and order one 'cause she's definitely worth it.

About 1800 km east of you near Cambridge, ON.

Ross.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking good!

  Craig


----------



## rdknb (Jun 15, 2011)

that cheese looks nice, well done


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Great looking cheese,  looks like you found yourself an awesome cold-smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jun 16, 2011)

Curmudgeon77 said:


> Nice looking cheese! I'm not too big on smoked cheese but Gerry loves it and I've tried a couple of home made cold smoking contraptions with little luck. Shipping cost of the Amaz-n-smoker has been the deterrent but, I guess I'm gonna hafta bite the bullet and order one 'cause she's definitely worth it.
> 
> About 1800 km east of you near Cambridge, ON.
> 
> Ross.


It is well worth it!!!  I usually use it with my MES 30.  Both of those together make unreal food!!!!  I ordered about ten lbs of dust when I ordered mine to make it worth the shipping cost, now I am looking at tying to make my own dust.  For sure the Amaz-n-smoker is a MUST HAVE!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 16, 2011)

I love my smoked cheese. If you dont have the patience to wait the two weeks you can smoke fresh (sometimes called Buffalo or Water) mozzarella.

Take it out of the package, dry it off and let it sit in the fridge for a couple of hours uncovered to form a "skin" on the outside. This prevents the cheese from loosing it's moisture during smoking.  Keep as far from the smoker as possible and give it 2-2.5 hours of smoke. Referigerate then slice and serve with some sea salt. Never met anyone who did not love this stuff


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 16, 2011)

Curmudgeon77 said:


> Nice looking cheese! I'm not too big on smoked cheese but Gerry loves it and I've tried a couple of home made cold smoking contraptions with little luck. Shipping cost of the Amaz-n-smoker has been the deterrent but, I guess I'm gonna hafta bite the bullet and order one 'cause she's definitely worth it.
> 
> About 1800 km east of you near Cambridge, ON.
> 
> Ross.


Check your PM

Todd


----------



## curmudgeon77 (Aug 5, 2011)

I got my Amaze-N-Pellet-Smoker a couple f weeks ago (Thanks, Todd). Now, I just have to wait for some cooler weather. It's been exceptionally hot here with ambient temperatures too high for smoking cheese.


----------



## mountainman1776 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a dust smoker from Amaze and it is AWSOME!  I just recieved the pellet smoker today and cannot wait to get it fired up!!  As for the shipping cost...  he just charges what the Post Office does for the flat rate box.  I make custom holsters and cartridge belts, I use the same boxes to ship; they are cheap compared to UPS!  A large flat rate box costs $12.00 to any state in the lower 48 states as long as it is under 75 lbs.  UPS and Fed Ex are twice that!  bite the bullet and get one, it will change the way you cold smoke!!


----------



## mountainman1776 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have the same issue here in CT.  So I built a separate smoke box out of ship-lap rough sawn pine and connected it to my smokehouse with 3" flexible dryer duct I got from Ace Hardware.  Keeps my temp way down compared to putting it in the smokehouse...  I will post some pictures.


----------

